# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  خبراء الصيانة اريدفك شفرة موبيل الكاتيل ot 305_ رقكم مسلسل_357769032300229

## العبد2010

خبراء الصيانة اريدفك شفرة موبيل الكاتيل ot 305_ رقكم مسلسل_357769032300229

----------


## الوحو

اخي الكريم مشكور 
بس ممكن نعرف هل في الهاتف خاصية رفض المكلمات 
ممكن نعرف اين مكان البلوث 
برك الله فيك

----------


## العبد2010

توجد خاصية حظر المكالمات

----------


## mohamed73

ارفع لنا المعلومات كما في الصورة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## العبد2010

اولا شكرا لاهتمامكم وهذة هى المعلومات  برجاء سرعة الرد
ce1588  ot-305            tct
n  1649lbd 09jit
305x-2bmleg1
357769032300229

----------


## mohamed73

> اولا شكرا لاهتمامكم وهذة هى المعلومات  برجاء سرعة الرد
> ce1588  ot-305            tct
> n  1649lbd 09jit
> 305x-2bmleg1
> 357769032300229

 4199544373

----------


## الوحو

اخي الكريم العبد  ممكن ترسل لي الرقم السري الدي يتكون من اربعة ارقام  لني الا اعرفها 
           **************************************** وايضا اريد اجابة على السوال الثاني وهو اين يوجود  البلثوث        انتظر الرد

----------


## mohamed73

> اخي الكريم العبد  ممكن ترسل لي الرقم السري الدي يتكون من اربعة ارقام  لني الا اعرفها 
>            **************************************** وايضا اريد اجابة على السوال الثاني وهو اين يوجود  البلثوث        انتظر الرد

 
ياخي انت بتكلم على ايه
انت عايز تساعد ولا عايز مساعدة
والله مش فاهم اانت قصدك  لانك بعيد عن الموضوع
وما دخل البلوتوت اورقم السري في الموضوع
الا خ يبحت عن فك الشفرة فقط
وتم تلبية الطلب
اداكنت انت ايضا تريد المساعدة فافتح موضوع جديد
واحكي عن مشكلتك
ومرحبا بك

----------


## العبد2010

اشكرك لاهتمامك والرد

----------

